# Rat Colour ID?



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum will probably be able to help me with this...

Could you ID the colour of these rats for me please?

It's the lady in the middle and the lady on the right


















Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The one in the middle looks Russian Blue... the right hand one looks ruby-eyed so perhaps Buff or Russian Buff depending on background... not always easy to tell from pics!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If the one on the right has red/ruby eyes maybe she's a platinum. Whatever they are they are gorgeous


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Russian Blue and Russian Buff Berkshire.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

omg there the cutest things ive eva seen lol  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> omg there the cutest things ive eva seen lol  x


Hehe they're mine as of saturday ^_^ One is Bluerats mum  I'm also getting his dad  and 2 others ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Will have 3 more to ID on friday  Got my new 3 today 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

yipppeeeee! ratties  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> yipppeeeee! ratties  x


Yep. !7 by the end of this week 

Gonna have to get that explorer cage preeeeetty soon methinks 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Do what i did 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/73018-degu-holiday-home.html
x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe they're mine as of saturday ^_^ One is Bluerats mum  I'm also getting his dad  and 2 others ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


In a previous post you made, you stated that you wouldnt have bought bluerat if you had known they were fed on very cheap dog food. And now you state that you are buying more rats from the same person and I would imagine you will breed from them, knowing they havent been given good nutritional diets.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

awwwwh cute what you naming them


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> In a previous post you made, you stated that you wouldnt have bought bluerat if you had known they were fed on very cheap dog food. And now you state that you are buying more rats from the same person and I would imagine you will breed from them, knowing they havent been given good nutritional diets.


Im having to agree, it totally contradicts everyhting which Red has said recently about the breeder etc.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> In a previous post you made, you stated that you wouldnt have bought bluerat if you had known they were fed on very cheap dog food. And now you state that you are buying more rats from the same person and I would imagine you will breed from them, knowing they havent been given good nutritional diets.


Double standards :mad2:



spoiled_rat said:


> Im having to agree, it totally contradicts everyhting which Red has said recently about the breeder etc.


I agree too

Oh my god


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> In a previous post you made, you stated that you wouldnt have bought bluerat if you had known they were fed on very cheap dog food. And now you state that you are buying more rats from the same person and I would imagine you will breed from them, knowing they havent been given good nutritional diets.


Sorry but I have spoken to the guy and told him my concerns about what he feeds them and he has assured me he feeds his rats a mix which includes rat food, which is what I feed my rats. I will be seeing for myself when I go up there on saturday. If I am not satisfied then I will not be buying them, but from what I have discussed through PM I am happy. I will see on saturday for myself.

Done jumping down my throat now? :mad2:

Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Sorry but I have spoken to the guy and told him my concerns about what he feeds them and he has assured me he feeds his rats a mix which includes rat food, which is what I feed my rats.


Sorry to be devil's advocate here, but why post in the first place that you weren't happy with his methods? It's not been very complimentary to this person and now you are refuting your original posts, and saying he feeds his rats well. In the meantime this person's got a bad rep through your posts. Is that fair? (I'd hate to be the person under discussion here). No offence hon, but there's a lot to be said for getting facts straight from the start.... 

(and I have to say I am still not comfortable that bluerat dropped dead so young - never had that myself in many years of rat breeding).


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sorry to be devil's advocate here, but why post in the first place that you weren't happy with his methods? It's not been very complimentary to this person and now you are refuting your original posts, and saying he feeds his rats well. In the meantime this person's got a bad rep through your posts. Is that fair? (I'd hate to be the person under discussion here). No offence hon, but there's a lot to be said for getting facts straight from the start....
> 
> (and I have to say I am still not comfortable that bluerat dropped dead so young - never had that myself in many years of rat breeding).


I was told he was fed dog food by another member on here - I never discussed it with him because I wasn't expecting for him to sell any other rats, but he is so I asked him about it to get the facts straight. I don;t know what to think because he is telling me one thing and someone else had told me another, whch is why I am going there myself on saturday to discuss it with him and see the rats for myself - something I didn't do last time which I realise was a mistake on my part which I freely admit.

I am still unsure as to why Bluerat dropped dead, it;s something that still baffled me as he was prefectly healthy and playing on the sofa with my boys a few hours before. I've brainstormedall the possibilities it could have been and the only thing I have come up with is something managed to spook him and give him a heart attack or something similar. As far as I'm aware his brothers and sisters are prefectly healthy though. Like I say, I'll be deciding when I go on saturday after I am satisfied that everything is in order. If it isn't, I will be coming out empty handed.

Hope that clears things up 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Also I don't believe I have said anything bad about the breeder at any point, because I have had no reason to. At no point have I said I was unhappy with his methods. I was a bit miffed when I found out from someone else that he was supposedly feeding his rats dog food, but when I got bluerat he got switched over to what I feed my rats. How he keeps his rats is none of my concern (Though I realise it will be if they end up with me,but hopefully he is telling the truth when he says he feeds them rat food).


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure TDM informed you of the circumstances in which Bluerat was kept but got him for you as you requested him. So are you saying that TDM was lying or you just don't really care. I imagine you will come out with those rats no matter what state they are kept in.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I am pretty sure TDM informed you of the circumstances in which Bluerat was kept but got him for you as you requested him. So are you saying that TDM was lying or you just don't really care. I imagine you will come out with those rats no matter what state they are kept in.


All I was told was that the guy had them on dog food, and I was only informed this afterwards when I went to get him from TDM. I am not saying that TDM is a liar, as I cannot prove anything until I see how they are kept for myself which is what I will be doing on saturday. And no, if they aren't kept well then I won;t be walking away with them. If the guy is lying, and they aren;t kept well I won't have them.

Though if the rats were kept in that disgusting conditions, why did TDM end up walking away with 2? *shrugs*

Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I am pretty sure TDM informed you of the circumstances in which Bluerat was kept but got him for you as you requested him. So are you saying that TDM was lying or you just don't really care. I imagine you will come out with those rats no matter what state they are kept in.


i wholy agree with cherrie b -  she will be so smug now lol 

i think going back to a 'breeder' to get more rats from someone who sold u a rat that died a few days/weeks whatever after u got it is just stupid. :frown2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> All I was told was that the guy had them on dog food, and I was only informed this afterwards when I went to get him from TDM. I am not saying that TDM is a liar, as I cannot prove anything until I see how they are kept for myself which is what I will be doing on saturday. And no, if they aren't kept well then I won;t be walking away with them. If the guy is lying, and they aren;t kept well I won't have them.
> 
> Though if the rats were kept in that disgusting conditions, why did TDM end up walking away with 2? *shrugs*
> 
> Akai-Chan


She didnt say they were kept in disgusting conditions. She said they were fed on dog food. Cheap crappy dog food   :mad2:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I won't be wasting anymore time on this thread!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> All I was told was that the guy had them on dog food, and I was only informed this afterwards when I went to get him from TDM. I am not saying that TDM is a liar, as I cannot prove anything until I see how they are kept for myself which is what I will be doing on saturday. And no, if they aren't kept well then I won;t be walking away with them. If the guy is lying, and they aren;t kept well I won't have them.
> 
> Though if the rats were kept in that disgusting conditions, why did TDM end up walking away with 2? *shrugs*
> 
> Akai-Chan


Because she was lead by your supposedly better judgement and she trusted it. Does he also have all the records of the parents, grandparents etc that you so desperately seem to require.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> Because she was lead by your supposedly better judgement and she trusted it. Does he also have all the records of the parents, grandparents etc that you so desperately seem to require.


lol :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i wholy agree with cherrie b -  she will be so smug now lol
> 
> i think going back to a 'breeder' to get more rats from someone who sold u a rat that died a few days/weeks whatever after u got it is just stupid. :frown2:


Bluerat had no sign of physical illness or distress - He was cureled up as if he was asleep when he died. Beforehand he had not shown any signs of being ill, he was playing happily with the others and tumbling around like any normal 7 week old ratm which is why I haven't ruled out the possibility that it may have been something in my house that he wasn't used to that scared him enough to kill him. Extraneous factors =/= bad breeding.



> Because she was lead by your supposedly better judgement and she trusted it. Does he also have all the records of the parents, grandparents etc that you so desperately seem to require.


Er she still has a mind of her own. If the rats were kept that poorly then they wouldn;t have been the friendly, happy, healthy little bundles of fur that were TDMs rats, and I'm pretty certain that TDM wouldn't have bought them if she was worried in any way. She was more than welcome to call me up at any time while getting Bluerat to voice her concerns, but she didn;t until half a week later when I picked him up from her. We had spoken quite a few times between then.

And he has records 'that I so desparately seem to require' for the parents of those rats I believe. Yet another thing I will be discussing with him on saturday. I require those records for a damn good reason and you know it.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So do you still stand by the rule that you will never breed from a rescue rat?

As stated in your website?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> So do you still stand by the rule that you will never breed from a rescue rat?
> 
> As stated in your website?


Since when were these rescues?

Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not talking about these.....never said it was about the new rats.

I'm asking in general.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Bluerat had no sign of physical illness or distress - He was cureled up as if he was asleep when he died. Beforehand he had not shown any signs of being ill, he was playing happily with the others and tumbling around like any normal 7 week old ratm which is why I haven't ruled out the possibility that it may have been something in my house that he wasn't used to that scared him enough to kill him. Extraneous factors =/= bad breeding.
> 
> Akai-Chan


so then why would you buy his parents, what if the same thing happened ?? :shocked:

maybe you should just give up red


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> so then why would you buy his parents, what if the same thing happened ?? :shocked:
> 
> maybe you should just give up red


And why would the same thing happen? As far as I'm aware, Bluerat was one case out of many. If I did get them, they would go through quarantine as per standard so I can see if there is anything wrong. Not anywhere have I implied that these rats are rescues and I have no good reason to believe that they could just drop dead one day.

And give up on what Lozza? Breeding? Keeping rats? Being on the forum? Fighting your little group of bullies? No, I won't give up because that is what you want. I have nothing to be ashamed of and I'm happy to admit it. Just because you lot need to grow up and get a life, doesn't mean that I will give up. Personally, I don;t see any reason that you, cherrie_b or gr33neyes have something against me as I have been nothing but nice to you in the past. Though I guess you're on the side of srhdufe and her poisoned, bitter little mind now so hey-ho. I don;t much care anymore.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thread closed for moderating


----------

